# 2009 Lotus Never Summer Snowboard



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

So the other day I bought my first snowboard, name above. 148. I went to the slopes and was in heaven. 

The board was awsome. Was a very smooth ride, pretty fast as well. It was light, and flexible making jumping easy. Not to mention it's a beautiful board. Neversummer never disappoints. Big step up from the crap the ski resort tries to rent out. I highly recommend it if anyone was wondering. :thumbsup:

Also got some salomon bindings, antidote dark. They're pretty good. No complaints at the moments.


----------

